# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Անկողնային պարագաներ

## Սլիմ

Հարգելի աղջիկներ և կանայք խնդրում եմ խորհուրդ տվեք որ դոշակ վերմակ, բարձերն են ավելի հարմար , ուղտի բրդից, կարապի բմբուլից, սիլիկոնից թե կան ավելի լավ տարբերակներ:
Ինձ ավելի հետաքրքրում է կարապի բմբուլը, կան Երևանում խանութներ, որտեղից հնարավոր է ձեռք բերել և ինչ արժեք ունեն? Որտեղից կարելի է գնել , որ ավելի մատչելի լինի? Գիտեք ինչ որ բրենդեր?

----------


## Tirim-tim

Շատ բաներ չեմ փորձարկել, բայց կիրառության տեսակետից ամենահարմարը սինտիպոնից են (երևի սիլիկոն բառի տակ դա ի նկատի ունեիր  :Jpit: : Փափուկ են, թեթև են, լվանալը շատ հարմար է: Բացասական կողմն էն ա, որ արհեստական է: Ուղտի բրդի վրա չեմ քնել, մենակ ոչխարի  :Smile:  Բայց հաստատ լվանալը, նորից վերմակ-դոշակ սարքելը գլխացավանք է: Բմբուլից դոշակ   :Think:  էդ չափից դուրս փափուկ չի լինի՞: Բայց բարձը հաստատ շաաաատ հավեսը կլինի  :Smile:

----------

Ameli (03.11.2011), Սլիմ (02.11.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Բմբուլից դոշակ  էդ չափից դուրս փափուկ չի լինի՞: Բայց բարձը հաստատ շաաաատ հավեսը կլինի


 Չափից դուրս չէ, բայց շատ փոփուկա, փափկությունից չեմ բողոքում, երևի ճաշակի հարցա, ուղղակի պետքա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ անկողինդ հարդարելուց դոշակները մի հատ լավ թափ տալ, որովհետր բմբուլը մի տեղ  հավաքվելու,կենտրոնանալու հատկություն ունի:

----------

Ameli (03.11.2011), Renata (02.11.2011), Սլիմ (02.11.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Շատ բաներ չեմ փորձարկել, բայց կիրառության տեսակետից ամենահարմարը սինտիպոնից են (երևի սիլիկոն բառի տակ դա ի նկատի ունեիր : Փափուկ են, թեթև են, լվանալը շատ հարմար է: Բացասական կողմն էն ա, որ արհեստական է: Ուղտի բրդի վրա չեմ քնել, մենակ ոչխարի  Բայց հաստատ լվանալը, նորից վերմակ-դոշակ սարքելը գլխացավանք է: Բմբուլից դոշակ   էդ չափից դուրս փափուկ չի լինի՞: Բայց բարձը հաստատ շաաաատ հավեսը կլինի


Չէ չէ սինտիպոն չէ, սինտետիկա չեմ ուզում, հենց սիլիկոնա, ինչ որ օրթոպեդիկ եսիմ ինչա:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Չափից դուրս չէ, բայց շատ փոփուկա, փափկությունից չեմ բողոքում, երևի ճաշակի հարցա, ուղղակի պետքա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ անկողինդ հարդարելուց դոշակները մի հատ լավ թափ տալ, որովհետր բմբուլը մի տեղ  հավաքվելու,կենտրոնանալու հատկություն ունի:


Լուսաբեր ջան իսկ էտ դոշակներից որտեղ են վաճառում ու մոտավորապես ինչ արժի?

----------


## Ariadna

Ասեմ իմ փորձից, մեր դոշակը սինդիպոնից է, չեմ բողոքում, ռեզիններով հագնում է մատրասին, հարսինս էդ նույնի ուղտի բրդիցն է, էլի գոհ է։ Էս տարի առել եմ ուղտի բրդի վերմակները, որոշեցի կամաց–կամաց ազատվել կարովի վերմակներից, քանզի ոչ բուրդ չփխող եմ, ոչ լվացող, հիմա դրանցով ենք քնում, համ թեթև են, համ տաք, այսինքն դեռ տաք է, ձմեռվա ցրտին չգիտեմ ոնց կլինի, բայց մերոնք (հարսս ու եղբայրս) արդեն երկու տարի է ուղտի բրդի վերմակով են քնում, թոքաբորբի դեպքեր չեն գրանցվել, թու, թու, թու  :Jpit:  Բարձերը առել եմ բնական բոժոժով բարձերից, շատ լավն են, շատ փափուկ, ու կարևորը, որ լվացքի մեքենայով լվացվում են։
Հա, մոռացա ասել գները. վերմակները առել եմ հատը 25հազարով, դոշակը նվեր եմ ստացել, կարծեմ 28 հազար էր երկու տեղանոցը, բարձերն էլ կարծեմ 8հազար էին երկու տարի առաջ եմ առել, ես ծանոթից եմ առել, 6-ով տվեցին։

----------

Ameli (03.11.2011), Sophie (03.11.2011), Սլիմ (02.11.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

Ariadna ջան ուղտի բրդից վերմակ-ոշակները չփխել պետք չի? Ես էտ գուսինի պուխի վրա որ կենտրոնացել եմ, որ չփխելու հարցը մեյդանից դուրս գա :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ariadna ջան ուղտի բրդից վերմակ-ոշակները չփխել պետք չի? Ես էտ գուսինի պուխի վրա որ կենտրոնացել եմ, որ չփխելու հարցը մեյդանից դուրս գա


Չէ, ինչ չփխել, հո խելքս հացի հետ չեմ կերել, գնայի էլի չփխովի բան առնեի  :Jpit:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Չէ, ինչ չփխել, հո խելքս հացի հետ չեմ կերել, գնայի էլի չփխովի բան առնեի


Լվացքի մեքենայով թե քիմ. մաքրման , ոնցա պետք լվալ?

----------


## Ariadna

> Լվացքի մեքենայով թե քիմ. մաքրման , ոնցա պետք լվալ?


Լսի, չգիտեմ, վաճառողները ասում են հանգիստ լվա լվացքի մեքենայով, ոչինչ չի լինում, դե երևի փորձել են, բայց իրա վրա գրված էր չոր մաքրում, կարծում եմ լվացքի մեքենայով որ լվաս բան չի լինի, ամեն դեպքում։

----------

Սլիմ (02.11.2011)

----------


## armen9494

Խորհուրդ չեմ տա սիլիկոնից: Ես փորձել եմ սիլիկոնից բարձի վրա քնել, ասեմ, որ մի քանի օրից ավել չկարողացա (հույս ունեի, որ մանրից կսովորեմ՝ ապարդյուն  :Jpit:  ): Շատ տհաճ էր, ոնց որ գլուխդ մի քանի կողմից սխմի: Թվում ա թե ինքը շատ փափուկ ա, բայց էդ մենակ թվում ա...

----------

Meme (02.11.2011), Renata (02.11.2011), Սլիմ (02.11.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Որքանով տեղյակ եմ` բմբուլի վրա քնելը լավ չի, քանի որ բմբուլների արտադրած փոշին շնչելը վնասակար է (մանրամասները չգիտեմ): Իսկ էդ փոշուց հնարավոր չի խուսափել:
Նույնիսկ բարձը ցանկալի ա բմբուլից չլինի:

----------

Սլիմ (03.11.2011)

----------


## Kita

Լավ բայց գլխավոր հարցը, որտեղից գնենք էտ ուղտի բրդի վերմակ-մերմակը, որտեղ են վաճառում? :Jpit:

----------

Ameli (04.11.2011), Սլիմ (04.11.2011)

----------

